# Starksy, Lacey & Leo's Blogage



## rabb1tmad (Jul 6, 2007)

Well, this is my first ever blog. Never ever done one before so bear with me while I find my feet and blog etiquette 

For those of you who don't already know I am human slave to two mini-lops Starksy & Lacey, who are almost 3 years old. They are house rabbits and have been together since they were about 8 weeks old and they love each other so much. They are forever huddling up together and grooming each other. On the odd occasion they have a lovers tiff but it's rare! Lacey loves to nip Starsky's butt when he is laying in her spot - don't worry, it doesn't hurt him and she has never drawn blood. They have of course both been fixed so there'll be no babies. Lacey definitely wears the trousers and is quite bossy even with me. Starsky is just one big huge softie and will do anything for a nose rub or a cuddle. Lacey on the other hand is more likely to run away from you than want any of that soft rubbish - she only has eyes for Starsky!

I also have a foster bun called Diesel. He isa dwarf lop with huge back feet! He was poorly treated and is a little scared of humans. After weeks of work he is started to trust me more and more but he needs a little more work. He loves to run around outside and explore. When I change his litter tray in the morning he always stretches up for a peak over the steps into the lounge. He looks so cute when he does it - I'll have to try and get a photo of him.

I'll stop waffling now and leave you with this video of Starsky binkying tonight and Lacey showing her meercat impression


----------



## polly (Jul 6, 2007)

Ahhhhhh they are enjoying themselves can't wait for more pics


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 6, 2007)

MORE PICS! MORE PICS! MORE PICS!

Love the video:inlove:


----------



## rabb1tmad (Jul 8, 2007)

I took advantage of the weather today and spent some time with Diesel outside. He was having one of his grumpy days - everytime I approach him on one of those days he grunts at me! Other days I can pick him up and fuss him without fearing for my fingers! He has never bitten me but the way he grunts I can see and hear that it's a warning to get out before he bites!

Anyway, here he is today. I think he knows there are other rabbits in the house. Starksy & Laceys cage is just inside the patio door;












After playing outside I fed the detective duo. Anyone would think I never feed them. They ran to the bowl and started scoffing;

Here's Lacey;






And Starsky;






And a chomping video with a little scrap in the bowl to finish it all off;





A bit of a boring day in all but it is Sunday so it's supposed to be relaxing. You'll have to let me know if you don't see any photos/vidoes as I can't see any my links when I'm on this PC!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 8, 2007)

Very cute pictures and video, you need to get a bigger bowl so both heads fit into it at the same time. LOL

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## rabb1tmad (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah! Laceys face is so much bigger than Starskys that there still won't be much room for him even if I have a bigger bowl - but this time he was the one being the bully, very unusual.


----------



## Leslie102 (Jul 8, 2007)

Your pics are very cute!! I love the video! Rabbits look so cute when they are eating....hehe....I suppose that pair would be cute doing just about n e thing together! Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## rabb1tmad (Jul 10, 2007)

Aw thanks Leslie102. So, we haven't had much of a day today. I had a bad day at work and came home late so the bunnies have had their fun time cut slightly short and the batteries are almost dead on the camera!

I managed to get a couple of photos of Diesel, the cheeky minx! His play area is outside and I sit with him while he's out there. I popped into the lounge for 10 seconds to pick something up, turned around and look what I saw.......






And then.....






No aggression, just lots of sniffing. Starksy nose was almost touching Diesels but you can't see it on the photo. He was standing over Lacey almost like he was protecting her from Diesel, ah!

I'll do some more photos of the detective duo tomorrow I promise x


----------



## Michaela (Jul 12, 2007)

Awww beautiful piccies, your rabbits are just stunning. :inlove:

_~~~~~
~Michaela, Maddie, Ebony, Pebble & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## rabb1tmad (Jul 12, 2007)

Thank you Michaela, so I'm not biased, they really are stunning!

So, guess who forgot to charge the batteries on the camera - DOH! 

It must be cheeky day today. Starsky is gruting away and chasing Lacey for some action. She is, as usual, having none of it but he keeps trying. He even tried the softly softly approach but that didn't work! And Diesel is even in cheeky mode today. I was busy cleaning the patio and I forgot to shut the patio door but I didn't think it mattered because I thought he was in the hutch BUT he wasn't. I stood up, opened the other side of the hutch to let him out and he wasn't there. So I turned around but he wasn't on the patio. I went in the lounge, I couldn't find him but I could hear him, the little begger was behind the chair mooching around! So I shooed (not with my shoe obviously) him out and sat on the patio steps so it would stop him coming back in. The little begger then sped past me and darted straight behind the chair! Cheeky but very, very funny. Thankfully he didn't seem to chew any wires so I won't need to tell my boyf that it happened!! Ooh, it's so exciting around here sometimes!

I'll be back with photos soon.

x


----------



## binkies (Jul 12, 2007)

Sounds like an interesting day! Shame on you for no pics, tsk tsk!


----------



## rabb1tmad (Jul 12, 2007)

:hiding:Batteries are on charge now.


----------



## rabb1tmad (Jul 17, 2007)

Mmmm, I have a camera but now have problems uploading. Sometimes I just hate computers.

Me & Diesel spent some quality time together in the garden today doing some weeding. Well, Diesel was weeding, I was just watching him!! It's great having a working bunny outside sometimes, hehe. I gave him some lovely dried banana for his efforts which he throughly enjoyed. He gave me a brilliant display of runs and jumps just to show his joy. I love binkies!

The detective duo are having a night off today. They are cuddling up on the rug together. Starsky is occasionally getting up to binky - he is such a show off sometimes. 

I love rabbits so much! I really, really, really want another one, a French lop but I'm scared to get one. We are thinking of emigrating to NZ and as they don't take rabbits I think it would be unfair to me to get one from a rescue and then have to re-home it if we move. It already breaks my heart that I might have to leave my two behind.It'sso tough, I can't think about it anymore!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow you have such stunning rabbits!:love:I especially love Diesel's coat, it's gorgeous! It's good to hear that he has been helping you in the garden as well, rabbits are such good little gardeners aren't they?


----------



## rabb1tmad (Jul 18, 2007)

The bunnies thank you so much - they're not modest! Diesel does have a lovely coat, I had never seen one like that until he came to us. Although, when I first got him he had been fed on quite bad food so his fur was hard and coarse. Now it's lovely and soft!

I have a terrible confession to make everyone......I'm so ashamed of myself.............I forgot Starsky's birthday. It was on 15th, it completely slipped my mind. I have been busy preparing for my boyfriends birthday as he will be 30 on Sunday and I will be 32 on Tuesday! With all this birthday stuff going on you'd think that I'd remember my little boys 3rd birthday! Do you think I could keep it a secret from him until 31st when Lacey will be 3 too? That way they can celebrate together!! I'm such a bad bunny mummy


----------



## binkies (Jul 19, 2007)

Happy belated birthday! Don't be too hard on yourself about missing it. Starsky wont hold it against you.


----------



## rabb1tmad (Jul 23, 2007)

Gosh, what a busy weekend we've had, lots of birthdays happening in July! We went to a BBQ on Saturday for a friends birthday and they have a lovely rabbit called Peter. He is one big softy, I put my hand into the run and he came over for a nose rub and he just melted to the floor. My friend was worried that I might bunny nap him but I didn't - there is still a chance I might some day though! 

It was the boyfriends 30th birthday on Saturday so we went out and got quite drunk and eat loads of food. I'm so tired now, I can't cope with going out anymore! We also went out for food on Sunday evening - oops what happened to the diet!

Anyway, onto the bunnies. My boyfriends parents came over and wanted to see Diesel again. They think he is a wonderful bun. He even went over to them for a treat - unheard of when I first got him. He also used to get quite scared when people talk but he is fine now. He was a real showman, binkying around everywhere and being cheeky. A real star!

My boyfriends mom loves to fuss the rabbits and Starsky sure took advantage of her! Lacey as usual wasn't interested once she found out there were no treats on offer but Starsky just lapped it up, such a softy. I haven't gotten around to taking photos lately as I have been busy sorting out birthday stuff but I did find a few I hadn't posted yet:

As you can see, the dangling carrot did nothing to entice Lacey into the tunnel;






This is Starsky the Destroyerbun - he has totally torn apart that poor box inside and when I went to investigate he had his 'it wasn't me mummy' look going on;






And a little one of them relaxing head to toe;







I'm going to make a big effort to write some decent stuff in my blog this week. I just don't seem to have the energy at all. Must be something to do with my age......hint, hint......it's my birthday tomorrow, yay, yay. And, it is actually supposed to be sunny too


----------



## rabb1tmad (Jul 26, 2007)

So guess what, it's raining again! Diesel only gets a few moments out in between the showers. We had a good day yesterday though and I got Diesel to pose for some pictures, he is so vain. Here is is after sneaking into the house:






He approached the cage to see Lacey and there was a load of sniffing going on. Obviously I kept watch on them in case it turned nasty. Starsky noticed the sniffing and came over to protect his gal! He is so jealous!

And here is Dieselstriking a pose:











I have a thing for bunny mouths and Diesel has a HUGE one! He is so gorgeous. Bless 

The detective duo had been up all night investigating a crime so they were having a snooze together:








Sometimes I think they work too hard, just like their mum!

I'm off to play with my bunnies now. We're having fun with dried banana tonight. If I hold a piece in my teeth while lyingon thefloor Lacey will take it from me - it leaves me in stitches though because her whiskers tickle me so much


----------



## ellissian (Jul 26, 2007)

*rabb1tmad wrote: *


>





> I have that tunnel too





> Your buns are so cute, I love you Diesel!





> Who is the bun in your avatar?


----------



## rabb1tmad (Jul 28, 2007)

The tunnel is great isn't it. Lacey in particular loves to charge through it and back again and through it and...you get the picture! 

My avatar is a piccie of Lacey. She looks a little different to normal on that because she is stretching to the side and looks slimmer 

Diesel thanks you, he deserves a lotta love as he wasn't treated to well before, just like your little Hope.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 28, 2007)

Poor Diesel, are you keeping him or looking for a good forever home for him?

All your buns are so beautiful!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 28, 2007)

That Diesel is so Darn Cute. I wish I lived near you I'd definitely adopt him, Daisy Mae needs a live in boyfriend. I love his colouring.

More pictures please.

Susan


----------



## rabb1tmad (Jul 29, 2007)

*ellissian wrote: *


> Poor Diesel, are you keeping him or looking for a good forever home for him?
> 
> All your buns are so beautiful!



At the mo I'm fostering Diesel for a local pet welfare group. If they find him a good home then so be it but if they don't I won't be giving him up 

Starsky and Lacey thank you too. They are so darn cute, I'm so lucky to have them.

Susan - Send Daisy Mae some luuurrrvve from Diesel, maybe they could hook up online!


----------



## rabb1tmad (Aug 14, 2007)

So, I haven't had the chance to update my blog in ages. I keep meaning to do it but I have been really tied up with stuff and I just haven't had the time. Anyway, enough of my excuses. 

Is anyone else's buns going through a big moult at the moment? Mine are all doing it so I've got fur coming out of every space. Just check it out, the disappearing rabbits;

Now you seen Starsky, 







Now he's all brushed away!






Same for Lacey:











And Diesel, well he isn't moulting so bad probably because he isn't indoors but he is sure giving it a good go;











This is fur I have collected in just the last couple of days. Mad. I am surprised that they all still have fur0)


----------



## somedaii (Aug 14, 2007)

your buns are adorable!

i'm having a horrible time with the hair in my room.. yesterday i took the girls outside and plucked them, and i could have sworn that i was fuzzier than they were!

ullhair:
-sabrina


----------



## rabb1tmad (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh thank you. I think they're adorable but it is always really sweet when others agree.

I know what you mean about the fuzziness. I keep finding little hairs in my mouth - they keep floating up off my t-shirt because I am covered. Invest in a lint roller or if you can't afford it just wet your hands and rub them down your top as that should pick up the hair. I have just been too lazy to do it 

I'm thinking of selling my rabbit fur as stuffing for pillows or something as I have so much of it. Any takers?!


----------



## rabb1tmad (Aug 22, 2007)

Well, somebun has had a busy day today. My boyfriend came upstairs this morning before he left for work and told me that Starsky was re-arranging the cage. When I went downstairs I found Starsky digging everything in the cage up and out of the way. He was in a kind of digging fit/rage. Anyway, I sorted the litter tray, food and hay out as usual and Starsky stopped for a few moments to eat. Then he went on the rampage again and started digging at the floor. He was relentless and wouldn't stop so I popped a phone book in the cage so he had something to dig his nails into. Less than a minute later and this is what was left of the book;











He really looked like he had rage, he didn't look like he was digging for fun. As for Lacey, she was behaving;


----------



## rabb1tmad (Aug 27, 2007)

Last night was really quiet, a real eerie quiet night, the most peaceful night in a long time until 1am and then.................. thump, thump, thumpty thump.It was Diesel and he wouldn't stop. We looked out the bedroom window because we can see the hutch from the there but there was nothing around so we had no idea why he kept doing it. But it carried on and on for about 5 minutes. I got up, got dressed and made my way outside. Starsky & Lacey looked up at me and watched me leave like I was some kind of entertainment. I got outside,opened the hutch door and Diesel came to have a look at me and then sat down. I closed the hutch and went back upstairs (starsky and laceys heads followed me again!) and he was silent for the rest of the night. God knows what he was thumping about but there was nothing there or anywhere near the garden! He must have been able to sense something somewhere though.

Starsky had a restless day and had a digging fetish so he obliterated another phone book! Lacey was as tired as me soshe slept most of the day. No other news to report and I'm lacking photos today. Will have to catch up on those tomorrow if I get chance.

Thanks for reading my moan


----------



## rabb1tmad (Aug 28, 2007)

Fun day in the garden today. Ihad the day off work but my boyfriend didn't so Ispent it with my bunnies It wasn't too hot outside so I let Starsky and Lacey out for a run and they really enjoyed it. Starsky was running and binkying all over the place- he was tooquick for me to get a video! Lacey, who is normally afraid of heights and a bitof a chicken, was climbing on top of our walland on top of the hutch! Diesel was locked up inside and he didn't like someone being on his hutchI can tell you.

At one point, the adventurousLacey managed to get under the hutch. You canjust about make her out in the photo (excuse the mess, Tuesday isn't a sweeping day!).











This is her crawling out;






Starksy wasgiving his usual relaxing pose. He must be getting old, he used to run and run and run without having to take a break but now he has to rest in between;











Diesel had his turn outtoo butby the time he came out the batteries had run out on the camera  He's been eating weeds and finding dried banana bits that I scattered everywhere.He got a bit scared when someone came to our front door and knocked it - Diesel quickly disappeared back into the hutch. It must have been his sixth sense to get away - it was a blooming window salesman


----------



## Michaela (Aug 29, 2007)

Gorgeous pictures of beautiful bunnies, as usual. :biggrin2:

That's very strange about Diesel thumping like that, maybe there was a cat nearby out of sight? My Maddie hates cats and she will start thumping when she smalls one near my room. 

Lol at the phonebook being destructed so quickly!! I have never saw one destroyed so fast before! :rofl:


----------



## rabb1tmad (Aug 29, 2007)

Ah thank you Michaela.

It must have been a cat or something the other night. I thought maybethere was a big moth in his hutch but I couldn't find one when I looked.

As for the phonebook, I couldn't believe it either. I put it back in every morning now and it is unrecognisable. There are hardly any pages left!


----------



## rabb1tmad (Sep 7, 2007)

Sad but happy day..........Diesel has gone to be bonded with a female. He could well be back tomorrow if it doesn't go well but if they hit it off he won't be back. There is an empty hutch outside now. I will miss him but it's better if he can be bonded.











x


----------



## rabb1tmad (Sep 11, 2007)

It's time like this that I wish I had the camera ready.

When the rabbits come out in the lounge at night I always prop an empty cardboard box by the TV so that the buns can't reach any cables. The box used to have an entrance at the front but Starsky destroyed the inside so much that I had to block it off or the box was in danger of falling apart. Well, tonight Starsky jumped on top of the box and it collapsed to the floor. Starsky frightened the hell out of himself and jumped off to safety. He then spent the next five minutes looking up and down at the box trying to figure out what happened! It was one of those moments where 'you had to be there' to appreciate the comedy. I have a bit of a chesty cough at the moment so I have suffered for my laughing - I can't stop coughing now  I think poor Starsky is somewhat embarrassed.

Still no news on Diesel. I'm disappointed that they haven't let me know but I guess they are real busy looking after all their buns.


----------



## rabb1tmad (Sep 26, 2007)

So, hey there guys, it's beena while since I put anything in our blog. What a bad blogger I am!! 

Well, it's been a fun couple of weeks as I have been off work. This has meant that I've been able to spend more time with my buns  Although, it has meant that Starsky has driven me insane with hisobsessional digging!! But I still love him.

I took an absolute beauty of a photo of Lacey (although I may be biased!);






Ah, just look at her leaning on the litter tray, sooooo cute!

And check out the adorable DBF's they both had - they even put their legs around each other. Ahhhhh











Soooooo, I'm off on a trip tomorrow. I can't reveal what I will be doing as I don't want to jinx anything. BUT lets just say you'll all be interested tomorrow after I get a chance to update my blog. It may even warrant a new topic in the forum somewhere.

I paid a visit to Pets at Home yesterday to get some litter and I was very impressed with the cleanliness of the rabbits and their pens. And they were also separated so no chance of babies. I still don't agree that they sell any animals there but at least they are in better care than they were. Every now and again I find some nice toys there. I picked up this little willow hay basket only Â£2.99.The buns love it and have already broken the tie ups you can use to tie it to the cage . But it's still standing.





Look out for my update tomorrow if all goes well

Thanks for reading x


----------



## rabb1tmad (Sep 27, 2007)

Just in case you didn't catch my other post (and just because I want to show off my new bun again!), here is my new addition Leo;
















He's a 4 month old French lop and is just adorable. He met Starsky and Lacey (behind bars of course) and there was no aggression - Starsky just ran over to Lacey to protect her, ah! Leo is already bigger than the two of them and I can't wait for him to grow more.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 27, 2007)

He's absolutely *ADORABLE*. One day I want a French Lop, but I think Chris would kill me if I even suggested it.

Susan :apollo:


----------



## rabb1tmad (Sep 28, 2007)

Susan, you just have to work on him for a while. My boyfriend was the same but he just loves Leo. And we've gone from 'you'll have to keep him outside because we don't have any room' to 'how can we re-arrange a room for him'


----------



## rabb1tmad (Sep 29, 2007)

What a beautiful day it's been. I've been out with Leo for a while. He's pretty tired now so he's chilling out in his hutch.

He came in to explore the house:






Then had a rest;






Then explored some more;






Just look at him, ahhhhh;






He also loves his mummy very much - he was circling me today and he follows me everywhere. He went through two huge bowls of food yesterday and a massive pile of hay.I think he'll be putting his weight on prettyquick 

Thanks for looking. S&Lwill be making an appearance in my bloglater/tomorrow. Don't worry, they're not missing out on any love. It's just that thecamera batteries have run outnow!


----------



## rabb1tmad (Oct 3, 2007)

So, I took loads of photos and videos of all the buns and I was having so much fun that the batteries ran out before I could upload any. It's so not fair, the batteries on this camera are crappy   

I have a few videos of Leo circling around me, bless him! He really is maturing as whenever he moves he grunts too. He is going to see the man inthe white coat tomorrow fora check up and VHD jab. We are also going to discuss the removal of certain body parts so I'll make sure I cover up his ears when we talk about it. Given that he is grunting, circling and spraying/chinning everything that moves or doesn't move he will be done sooner that I thought. BUT, the good news is that my bunny play pen has arrived so I can get his indoor set up sorted and he can come in once his op has been done - I know he'll still be a bit hormonal but I don't want him outside after the op as he needs to be in the warm and well looked after 

Starsky & Lacey are doing well and are busy huddling up to each other as normal. I don't think they like the fact that I have another bunny. When I go out to feed Leo they watch me go back and forth and look up at me as if to say 'hmph, mummy has a new boy and has no time for us anymore'. Or maybe that's just me feeling guilty, even though I split my time equally.

Anyway, I won't bore you any longer as I know blogs are far more interesting with photos. I'll be back as soon as I've sorted the camera out.


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 3, 2007)

What a gorgeously handsome dude.

I can't wait to see how the bonding goes after the snip snip. They will be a gorgeous trio! 

Charge the batteries, it's time to upload those pics!


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 4, 2007)

Stunning bunnies!

Adding Lacey to bunnynapping list  :inlove:


----------



## rabb1tmad (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh thank you so much  

Thank goodness you live so far away NZminilops, hehe. Although I know what lengths bunny nappers will go to so I have now got a padlock on the cage 

The batteries are nearly charged, might not get chance to upload pics tonight but I'll try. 

Leo did really well at the vets today. He had his VHD jab, he didn't like it and twitched a little but other than that he was really well behaved. The vet won't do the snip yet as he wants Leo to settle and make sure that his immune system is back to normal after the VHD. Sooo, we're going back in a couple of weeks for the op provided all is ok.


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 4, 2007)

What a good boy Leo is .

I have family in Scotland, I might send them around to West Midlands to do some bunnynapping for me .

I love big bunny mouths too! Aren't minilops just gorgeous? I could rave on and on and on and on about them for hours.


----------



## rabb1tmad (Oct 4, 2007)

Big bunny mouths are fab, I have a thing about them too  And I am particularly partial to lops, I love em!


----------



## rabb1tmad (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello guys

Things are fairly quiet here. I'm splitting my time between work, bunny play and study. I wish there were more hours in the day for bunny play. Leo is like a little puppy when I come home. He runs back and forth in the hutch and jumps around. When I let him out he binkies everywhere and then runs circles around me. He gets lots of love and cuddles. Within an hour he has worn himself out and retires to his hutch for a DBF! He's such a love.

Leo seems to enjoy tap dancing, or maybe it's just because he has HUGE feet;









He also seems to have fallen in love with our 'Welcome bunny'






Look at the size of those ears and that tail too 

I'm uploading Starsky & Laceys photos so I'll pop in tomorrow to put those on as they are soooo adorable too.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 9, 2007)

They are all just gorgeous but he's just too cute! Look at that tail! and feet! and his butt when he's standing and looking over the bricks......

Hmmm I like this - guess I'll make sure it's mine!


----------



## rabb1tmad (Oct 28, 2007)

Well it's been a while since I was last here. I have been terribly busy and I just don't seem to have any time. Good news is that my dad has given me a new camera so I should be able to take some good pics and the batteries last longer too!!

In the meantime, I'm busy helping my boyf make an indoor cage for Leo. I bought an indoor run for him that is plenty big enough, or so I thought!! It's 2ft high but has no roof/lid. You can see where this is going can't you....... yes, he escaped today. I heard a noise and went downstairs only to find him in the lounge!!!! He had even managed to get through a closed door. I put him back in and watched him, he did it again. He clambered up the side of the run panel like a cat and jumped over. Back to the drawing board. In fact, I'm being called back to help right now. Back soon I hope......


----------



## rabb1tmad (Nov 1, 2007)

That's it, Leo is without balls! He seems to be doing really well. The vets charge according to the rabbits weight and I had a look - Leo is more than 4kgs now!! He is a huge lump.

Bad news on the camera, it won't work . I'm going to call my dad for some help. I sooooo want to take pictures of my babies.


----------



## rabb1tmad (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh yeah, camera is working 

Take a look at the fatter faced, larger Leo and just how relaxed he is after his neuter;






Unusual tide mark on the head there Leo!












A couple more to follow in a mo.


----------



## rabb1tmad (Nov 2, 2007)

Talk about DBF;





I like your socks mom!


----------



## rabb1tmad (Nov 5, 2007)

Oooh, look who got a new run. He's gone from this, a 2ft run which he managed to climb up and jump over;











To this:






What a lucky boy. He seems to be settling in well too;






Leo had his post-op check at the vets today too and the vets have given him a clean bill of health. No need to go back to the nasty white coats to check again. Poor Leo was quite scared, he wee'd himself on the way there. The vet was very kind to him though and he said 'what a lovely big boy you have there'! The nurse also said he was a very handsome young man . They love Starsky & Lacey there too. I am known as 'The' bunny woman!!


----------



## polly (Nov 5, 2007)

They are so gorgeous i am so glad that everything went well on the neuter!!

Did you ever hear how Diesal is doing?


----------



## rabb1tmad (Nov 5, 2007)

Ah thanks. 

I only ever got one text about Diesel to tell me things were improving and he wouldn't be coming back to me. I'm  he is doing well but was  that he left. Although now Leo has stolen my heart too so I feel better.


----------



## polly (Nov 5, 2007)

At least he is ok. its always sad to see one go but your new bun is great fun these english lops have so much personality


----------



## rabb1tmad (Nov 5, 2007)

Hehe. Polly, I know Leo has big ears but he's not an English he's a Frenchie (don't worry, I won't tell him) .


----------

